# A New and Improved Miter Saw (circa 1900!)



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice find, I love antiques.
Nothing beats the basics!!!!!
BTKS


----------



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

that's a dandy
if you want to try to research further try www.owwm.com (old wood working machines)
it's a group similar to lj that focus's collecting, reburbishing, ect.
nice bunch of folks like here
gave me tons of feedback on an antique 12" jointer i picked up a couple years ago


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Cool! I have one too. It's a "Goodell-Pratt" with a 26" (measured along the teeth) E.C. Atkins back saw.


----------

